

What podcasts can people recommend? - adsyoung

Apologies if this has been discussed before but what podcasts can people highly recommend?<p>I've listened to nearly all Tedtalks available and all the good stuff I can find on itconversations.com. Have gone through all episodes of Venture Voice and regularly listen to a number of well known tech news ones. I'm starting to struggle to satisfy my audio addiction now though as filtering through the noise of bad podcasts is getting harder.<p>I'm sure I'm missing out on some great stuff somewhere. What are all the smart people of news.yc listening to?
======
staunch
Jason Calacanis' "CalacanisCast Beta" is generally decent and the most recent
one with Ron Conway is amazing. Charlie Rose's "Technology" interviews are
good. iInnovate, VentureVoice, IT Conversations, TalkCrunch, Scoble, TWiT,
Diggnation.

VentureVoice is by far my favorite, but it's slowed to a trickle. There is
just not much good content for people who like this stuff. I've listened to
everything -- twice. I've had to resort to (gasp) reading on my commute most
days, for lack of audio content.

Lots of great stuff in here: <http://wiki.ycombinator.com/presentations/> if
you haven't listened to it yet.

------
altano
I'm subscribed to ~25 podcasts but wouldn't recommend most of them... which I
guess means it's time for me to clean up my list. Here are some that I would
recommend:

Non-tech (in order of awesomeness): 30 Seconds with Phone Guy; WNYC's Radio
Lab; This American Life; On Point with Tom Ashbrook; CBC Radio 3 Podcast; A
Prairie Home Companion's News from Lake Wobegon;

Tech (NOT in any order): MacBreak Weekly; This Week in Tech (TWiT);
Freelancing on Rails; Ruby on Rails Podcast; Hivelogic Radio

------
epi0Bauqu
FutureTense: <http://www.publicradio.org/columns/futuretense/>. It is only a
few minutes long, daily, and always interesting.

------
chaostheory
<http://railscasts.com/> \- Good quick ruby on rails screencasts

<http://venturevoice.com/> \- entrepreneur related interviews

<http://talkcrunch.com/> \- entrepreneur related interviews

------
lojic
{ 'Buzz Out Loud', 'Cranky Geeks', 'NPR: Technology', 'Ruby on Rails',
'Science Friday', 'TWiT' }

~~~
prakash
1\. Stanford educator's corner 2\. Venture Voice 3\. ACM queue 4\. Steve
Pavlina

~~~
staunch
Stanford Educator's Corner has some good stuff. A high percentage of the
speakers don't really belong on stage talking about entrepreneurship though.
Reid Hoffman's talk was good.

<http://edcorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

------
aswanson
Newscientist.com has some eclectic stuff.

------
yubrew
iinnovate.blogspot.com is pretty decent. I really like the one w/ Eric
Schmidt.

